# Water retention?



## babyroosta (Apr 24, 2003)

Hello Peter,

When should I expect my extremely swollen belly to go down? I had ec Wed 4/6 and et 6/6. I had hcg jab on day of et, then 3 more 8/6, 10/6 and last one 12/6. I am having some really bad pain and am finding it hard to sleep at night. I went to the doc and he gave me some lactulose for constipation and tablets to stop bowel spasm and said I had water retention. All this is fine but it doesn't seem to be getting better. I can't walk properly for trapped wind and I'm really getting fed up. Is all this normal? I look and feel 9 months gone!!!(I should be so lucky!). Please help, I'm so fed up.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

babyroosta said:


> Hello Peter,
> 
> When should I expect my extremely swollen belly to go down? I had ec Wed 4/6 and et 6/6. I had hcg jab on day of et, then 3 more 8/6, 10/6 and last one 12/6. I am having some really bad pain and am finding it hard to sleep at night. I went to the doc and he gave me some lactulose for constipation and tablets to stop bowel spasm and said I had water retention. All this is fine but it doesn't seem to be getting better. I can't walk properly for trapped wind and I'm really getting fed up. Is all this normal? I look and feel 9 months gone!!!(I should be so lucky!). Please help, I'm so fed up.


This is probably better now (hopefully!!). If not get dtaright back on to your clinic as they should manage you better than this!!

Regards,

Peter


----------

